# The Country Corner



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This isn’t quite 100% complete, but getting close. 
The idea here is an old grain elevator repurposed into a general store. Sort of inspired by a real place. 
Anyway, I still need to add a roof stack (hole is drilled for it), paint the metal office roofing, board up the conveyor frame, tension cables on the rear roof, and finish up the wood deck with assorted sale items. 
In particular I wanted to represent modifications & updates having taken place over time. As such, there are four different ages to the roofing (old shingles, less old shingles, corrugated steel, and modern metal). Some windows & doors look newer. The office block foundation is noticeably newer. Old signs and newer signs. 









































Here is a sort of temp mock up of the wooden deck and sale items just to give an idea of that.










Just for fun, here is a present day capture of the real building in Almont, MI. The former “Country Corner” general store was the blue building to the right of the parking lot. But that building is far less interesting, so I utilized the grain elevator to the left. They sold everything from kiwi and blueberries to snow blowers.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A few more shots of the roofing. Campbell shingles on the “cupola” with molded plastic roofing shingles on the main building. The “foot board” 2x4s are 2x4 strip wood. 

















And Campbell corrugated metal roofing, bent, damaged, and rusty. Cut to 4x8 sheets and installed properly.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Well done!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

Mighty good!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Neat idea!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looks like you are bashing this from scratch, very impressive!
I like the detail you have added.
Hope we get to see it placed in place, on the layout.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

So a couple of notes before going any further.
I’m waiting on gluing for sale items on the loading dock, because I might find more & better stuff. I’m also second guessing where I will site this on my layout. I may decide to sell it actually. Considering all of that I’m waiting on doing a scenic base For it.

*The loading dock* still needs stairs added. I have central valley ones ready for paint but it slipped my mind to hit them. At any rate they’ll match the loading dock. It’s a loose end. Despite that tiny loose end, I’m calling it done. 

The Starting point: $10 on sale. 









And substantially bashed. 









Strip wood load dock.









The door was modified too, adding the window to it.









One of the fun things about repurposed buildings are outdated signage and obsolete equipment/access being covered up.









The guide wires were meant to be just for show, but ended up literally functioning as intended, keeping the stack from falling onto the loading dock below. 









The new office addition. Distinguishable yet subtle by the new roof and new foundation.









Heavily weathered sign. Barely legible in fact. 









Abandoned spur side and roof access.


----------

